# Just received a photo of my baby!



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone, I'm so excited!!! Just received a photo of my fur-baby from Bonnie Palmer! She looks so sweet, I have to name her "Sugar!" I'm traveling to West Palm Beach to pick her up in early July and can barely wait. I don't have any children, but wonder if this is what pending motherhood feels like. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. Any suggestions on best food for maltese pups? Is a water bottle really better than a water dish? So many questions. I want to make sure I do everything right for her!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

No wonder you're excited! She is the cutest.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, sooo cute!! How exciting for you! She is adorable 💕
Regarding bottles, my girls came to me on bottles but I personally think they can not get enough to drink from them. Those spouts have a ball in them that seemed to get stuck and then don’t allow water to flow freely. I tried many different ones and after a month, they were useless. That being said, Paulann, Abella’s mom uses one and loves it. Hopefully she sees your post and chimes in.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Super sweet! Happy Puppy!what a face! I only use a bottle recently when he got older to make sure he has enough water. I leave lots of water bowls around the house so he doesn’t have to walk to far to get it. Good Luck and Enjoy your New Baby Sugar!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so adorable! She looks so happy!
You must be so excited. 
For food, my love Stella & Chewy’s. I also give them Honest Kitchen and some home cooking. You will want to find out what she is eating and switch her over to the food of your choice gradually so that her tummy is okay.
I think that the best way to make the time go by while you wait is to shop for her - toys, bed, crate. So happy for you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohh she is adorable


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> Oh, sooo cute!! How exciting for you! She is adorable 💕
> Regarding bottles, my girls came to me on bottles but I personally think they can not get enough to drink from them. Those spouts have a ball in them that seemed to get stuck and then don’t allow water to flow freely. I tried many different ones and after a month, they were useless. That being said, Paulann, Abella’s mom uses one and loves it. Hopefully she sees your post and chimes in.


Thanks for sharing this. I willbe sure to monitor.


----------



## cutiepie (May 28, 2021)

Looks like an angel!


----------



## Maui's Mom (May 20, 2021)

She's the prettiest little lady ! Congratulations on your princess & welcome to fur mommy-hood.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh boy, I know the excitement of this time for you!! I have a 7 month old Angel from Bonnie 😍 (and recently lost a 12 year old from her 😢) They are the best. Bonnie will send you home with a supply of food to get you home and I'd try to find that same food (if you can) at least for a little while until your pup becomes acclimated. Then you can switch slowly to something else.


----------



## Mom&Bent (May 21, 2021)

How cute!! Congratulations! 🎉🎊


----------



## Naomi Price (Mar 30, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Everyone, I'm so excited!!! Just received a photo of my fur-baby from Bonnie Palmer! She looks so sweet, I have to name her "Sugar!" I'm traveling to West Palm Beach to pick her up in early July and can barely wait. I don't have any children, but wonder if this is what pending motherhood feels like. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. Any suggestions on best food for maltese pups? Is a water bottle really better than a water dish? So many questions. I want to make sure I do everything right for her!
> View attachment 275597


beautiful girl!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Your baby is adorable. Bonnie is a great breeder. Congratulations!


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

How adorable! I am so excited for you. My Maltese, Finn, will be two in August. I have used a bottle on the crate with him almost the entire time and have had no problems with it. I feel it keeps his face dry and gives him fewer problems with tear staining. Each dog is different, I think.😊


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

alphagirl said:


> Everyone, I'm so excited!!! Just received a photo of my fur-baby from Bonnie Palmer! She looks so sweet, I have to name her "Sugar!" I'm traveling to West Palm Beach to pick her up in early July and can barely wait. I don't have any children, but wonder if this is what pending motherhood feels like. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. Any suggestions on best food for maltese pups? Is a water bottle really better than a water dish? So many questions. I want to make sure I do everything right for her!
> View attachment 275597


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

She is a Beauty and love her name. Sugar will be as nervous as you are for the first couple of days. 
My holistic pet store got me started on Raw Goats Milk for dogs and a Freezed Dried dog food. My "twin" pups are almost 6 yrs old with beautiful coats and no health issues. BPA free baby rings are a great teething toy when frozen in the freezer. Enjoy your new pup - Maltese dogs are the best.🥰🐾🐾


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

What a beauty!!!! Congratulations!!

Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------

